# My very first aquarium - 30 gal



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

So I had already posted most of this in another thread but realized this was a more apropriate place to put it on. Instead of writing it in the intro, I'll re-do it on the tank builds. Ok so here goes nothing.

--First off, I just got a 30 gallon fish tank which is in the process of cycling right now. I did quite a bit of research before buying anything and I got a little educated. I bought the tank the 6th of October. 
--I cleaned it the next day with water (no soap), just water and a scrubber.
--i poured water into it the 8th. Filled it half way and the water turned clear right away which i loved (within 30 minutes, I honestly thought it was going to stay like this). Then i went to go get some pebbles for the tank floor. I bought fine rocks along with some slightly bigger pebbles. Rinsed them before I put them in the tank and after I put the pebbles into the tank it got cloudy. Pretty tick too. I was hoping it would settle so I just let it be. I got some plants from my friend's tank to maybe speed up the new tank process. I honestly don't know what type of plants they are but my friend says they grow fast. I might post a pic on here soon. I don't have a heater or a filter yet. I'm kinda short on cash but I'll get those soon though. Who knows, maybe some of you have made a home made filter or have some tips. So yeah, no filter or heater YET. No fish either.  I'm doing the fishless cycle. 
--The water is still a little cloudy in october 9th. It looks like its clearing up though which Is good. I think the plants are helping quite a bit. I read somewhere that this is called "new tank syndrome". The temperature seems to be in between 72 and 76 degrees its constant.. I think that's pretty good especially since I have no heater. We've had some pretty cold nights here in Colorado but the temperature seems to be consistent. 
--I have a single light bulb 17W.Its pretty bright but my friend said its not enough for a 30 gallon fishtank. I want to add quite a bit of plants to the tanks so yeah, I probably will need a brighter set of lights. Will need some help with that. 
--The tank came with a timer which works wonders. 
--I don't really want to add any chemicals to the water so I haven't dechlorinated it yet. I know I have to do that at one point but I have no fish yet so I don't see the point. I want to make it as natural as possible. As close to the fish's natural habitat. 
--I can't wait to get some fish, its really exciting. Got some fish in mind that I would like to get here they are:
----Dwarf Ottocinclus (or green corydoras catfish) ----Platies ----Guppies I also have Buenos Aires Tetras in mind but I read that they're a little agressive and get kinda big. I would love some suggestions on anything really. I'm thinking of maybe getting shrimp or something. Idk, just brainstorming. Lol 
-- I'm brand new to the hobby, I don't have fish yet but I already enjoy it. Anyways, that's it for now. I'll update more on my tank and stuff. Please give me feedback!!


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

--i put some food in the tank the 10th of October because of a tip I got from chipmunk1210
She also helped me identify the plants in the tank as hornwort.
--I also ordered a heater and a filter for pretty cheap. Hopefully they'll arrive by tomorrow.

Not much movement in the tank. Although I noticed something very strange. I'm pretty sure something is happening in the tank because the Hornworts I put in seem to be disintegrating. Theytr still green they're just losing their leaves or thorns or pokies. Thatever you want to call them. There's a lot on the top of my tank now and its frustrating. I'm hoping its because of ammonia spikes or something. Haven't tested the water yet but I will soon.
--someone reccommended Seachem Prime for a dechlorinator.

I also came up with some plants id like to get:
-----banana leaf. -----java moss
I also want to get some grass looking plants that stay short or grow little if possible. I don't want anything fake so if you guys/gals have any suggestions I'll take them. But of course I have to get a better light too lol. Can I put a higher watt bulb in the same place where the 17W bulb is in?


I'm really detail oriented so I'll most likely post a lot of updates. New plants filter comes in, whatever you name it
Pictures too.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Some pics sorry for low quality, taken by my phone..
This is the first day, when I filled it up and put hornworts in.






This one is from today, moved some plamts around and added a few rocks. I will most likely redo the whole set up when I get my filter. I had a buble disk in it but I took it out.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 18, 2011)

Get a filter and a heater. Your tank will not cycle by just letting it sit there. Research fishless cycling using ammonia.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

I know, I already ordered both of thoze. They should be here either today or tomoerow


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 18, 2011)

good. i didn't see that. nothing is really going to happen for you until you get some heat in there.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok. How hot shouls I make the tank?? I mean how high should I turn up the heater? Its constantly at 74 degrees.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

you want your aquarium in the 72 - 82 range. I prefer mine right around 76 - 78


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh ok well what if I want to build up bacteria faster? I read I needed heat to produce more bacteria faster, hm?
, nice tank by the way, that's where I got the banana leaf and the java moss idea from haha.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

without fish in it you can crank that puppy up to 89. Then when you're ready to stock it you can drop it down to the right temp for whatever fish you decide on. Looking good!


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah see, that makes a little more sense now. Lol  I shall crank the puppy high.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks good to start out with. Yeah I agree with Summer--once you get your filter and heater--crank the heat up to help cycle quicker(it still will take around 6 weeks before you will be ready for fish) 

Your hornwort is "shedding" because that is one plant that is a nitrate sponge. If it doesn't have a steady load of nitrates it makes a HUGE mess. It is a plant to really add at the end of a cycle since that is the end result of the cycle(nitrates). It should live with you feeding the tank ammonia but it more than likely ill make your tank look a mess. Also it grows better floating rather than planted.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Hm, ok. Well the filter came in last night and the water is finally clear!! Its awesome.!!
I think the heater is gonna come in on Monday though, sadly. I have a bunch of the hornworts on top just floating on top. And I got some others on the bottom. I don't really care if they don't grow much lol. Just as long as they stay alive while theyre planter lol.



I've only added food once, that was on Tuesday but I read your post and I added some again today. For now all I have to do is wait for the heater.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

I was also able to collect most of the floating hornwort in a little mesh thing. I like to call it the breeding chamber. I think that's where ill put thr babies if I ever get any. Its a 12x5.5x2 box that floats on thr top. Its made of this white plastic mesh looking thing. What do you guys think. Would this work good to keep the the fry safe and away from the big fish? And is it enough room for them to swim in? If not I can make it a little bigger.


This is what the box looks like.



As you can see it has most of the hornwort bits and pieces in it.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like your little basket thingy. LOL Not exactly sure how it will work with fry but for what you are using it for right now....perfect. Great way to hehlp keep your tank "clean" but also keep the pieces that can grow.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol. Well I'm hoping to keep platies I there for now, if I can get any other fish to ever reproduce then they'll go in there lol.

My friend has something like this in his tank so I figued I might try it. I think newborns might be able to get through but that will be up to them lol. If they wanna get eaten they can go ahead lol. But at least other fish can't get in there unless they can jump lol.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

So I have a question. I don't recall reading about this in any place so I'm just gonna ask here. Should I do a water change in the tank while its cyclin. Its been 6 days since I filled it up and I haven't changed the water at all. What do?


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

I tested the water with a test kit and this is what I got.
pH : 5.6 (which I think its awfully low)
Alkalinity: 120
Hardness: 165
Nitrites: 0.6 ppm
Nitrate: 7 ppm

I tested for ammonia but the result is inconclusive. 0_o


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the ph is low(very).Don't add liquid buffers.Many here use crushed coral in mesh bag to raise ph .In the bag it can be removed as it's buffering ability is fairly long lasting.Many place bag in filter if there is room.You should shoot for 7.2 + if you still want platies as they like that .Yor other numbers indicate your tank is starting to convert ammonia to nitrItes and nitrAtes, this is good and your working through fishless cycle well.Eventually nitrItes should be 0 and then you can start water changes to lower nitrAtes.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Crushed coral huh? Alright cool. I'll look for that in the store. So no water changes, ok when should I begin to change the water?
Its crazy because I've only had the tank for a week. . I think my friends hornwoet helped with the cycle. Im really anxious to get fish!!

And also, I bought some Prime dechlorinator. When should I put it in, can I put it in after I put fish in?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

you use prime when you do water changes..add it yo yher water to dechlorinate. dont let those readings mislead you. i can ell you from many years of experience that tank is not even close to being cycled. sre you using test strips or liquid to test your water..sometimes during a cycle test reading can go up and down a little. its the nitrites fighting with ammonia and so forth. but im willing to bet if you tested hat same water an hour later you would get a completely different reading.

good luck

Rick


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

reading back I noticed you put food in to cycle.Without a source of ammonia you will not read any.As for the other numbers I'm a little left without explanation.I have cycled as you did with food but honestly you can/should expect it to take 4-6 weeks.Many here do fishless cycle by adding ammonia(from a bottle{cleaner purchased at store without dyes or fragrences}).If the search on this site works for you look up fishless cycle and this will help you and possibly move things along.Without a source of ammonia I'm not sure how long /or even if the cycle will take place.I cycled like you with food in a marine reef tank already loaded with live rock which makes a huge difference.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, I know its not ready yet. But I think the plants might have helped a little. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

the only thing plants are going to do is absorb bad nutrients. they will not do anything to help cycle the tank.

Rick


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

But they came from a mature tank, that doesny help at all??? They lied to me


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

nope..bacteria accumilate in the filter mostly and some in the substrate..very little is in the water column or plants..

Rick


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok well, now entering week two of the cycle.

--I got the heater yesterday which I'm freaking happy about. I had it turned to 74 degrees for just last night and today to make sure it works. So far sogood, except one thing, my 3 thermometers were reading 80 F inside the tank yet the heater turned on for a while. I don't know why. I turned the heatr to the lowest setting so I haven't seen it turned on at all since then.

I'm left with some doubts though. My tank got all the way up to 80 F. That's with the heater off. Its still at that temperature. I turned the light off yet its still at that temperature. I'm a little worried that the tank might get too hot from time to time so I was wondering *how can I cool my tank if it gets too hot?* I mean I have a heater for whenever it gets too cold but judging from what happened today, I need a cooling system aswell. 
Any tips? I think I need to do something about this conaidering that the fish I plan to keep don't tolerate anything above 79 F..

Here's a pic of the tank with heater.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know ZooMed makes a surface fan for aquariums.









I am going to get one when I get paid next. It will cool the surface of the water which can end up cooling your entire tank. But leave your heater off until you get that temp down. What is the ambient temperature in your house? Your room temp should be around 72-74. So is that your light fixture thats so hot?


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Brian757 said:


> I know ZooMed makes a surface fan for aquariums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I came up with a theory. I think the thermometers I have might be picking up the temperature in my room and not the temperature in the tank. That or something is wrongwithmy heater.
The thermometers I have are the cheap ,stick to the outside of the aquarium glass, stickers. Theycame with the aquarium so I didn't bother on buying an actual thermometer. I think I might have to though. If I see any consistency in the tank getting to hot in hot days ill get the fan for sure. Saturday and Sunday are supposed to be hot days so I'll wait and see until that day.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sounds like you got it! Sticker thermometers will regularly reflect exterior temp.Now I feel alot(most) of thermometers are a little cheesy.If you buy glass floater take like 3 off shelf to compare to each other so as not to get one with paper not glued properly.Many use digital( I have2 but one has been off the hook since like day 3 and I no longer use).Glass is like $3 and digital is $10 so no need to rob bank.I use glass and have one in every tank.Heaters are also a source of much confusion(incorrect settings ,faulty....) so get therm. to make sure your heater is ok.The sticker ones are probably the most innaccurate.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

ImBrovvn said:


> So I came up with a theory. I think the thermometers I have might be picking up the temperature in my room and not the temperature in the tank. That or something is wrongwithmy heater.
> The thermometers I have are the cheap ,stick to the outside of the aquarium glass, stickers. Theycame with the aquarium so I didn't bother on buying an actual thermometer. I think I might have to though. If I see any consistency in the tank getting to hot in hot days ill get the fan for sure. Saturday and Sunday are supposed to be hot days so I'll wait and see until that day.


Good for you! Im glad you found it! I use a digital to read my water temp and a digital to read my turtles land. They are really accurate!


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Alright cool. I think I might go with glass (for now).
I don't quite understand the paper thing that you mentioned *coralbandit* about the paper not glued properly?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the temp numbers are on paper glued to glass with mecury inside another(sealed)glass tube.You'll understand when you see therm.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh ok. So I just compare side to side or do I need to purchase a bunch of thwm?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

side by side to see if one doesn't match the others (keeps you from buying a screwed up one,can't tell otherwise so this seemed the best way to know before buying, I really don't trust the industry completely)


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> ....I really don't trust the industry completely)


Heeeeeey that makes two of us!! Lol


----------

